# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Ρίνγκνεκ

## Christos40

Καλησπέρα σε όλους....εχω ενα ρικνεκ αρσενικό 3 μηνών μέσα στο κλουβί τραυμάτισε λίγο της φτερούγες του πρέπει να ανησυχώ....επισης μετα απο τρεις εβδομάδες ακόμα ειναι πολυ φοβισμένο.....ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Ariadni

Καλησπερα και καλως ορισες! Να το χαιρεσαι το μικρο σου! Οταν λες τραυματισε λιγο τις φτερουγες του; Ειδες πως; Τωρα πώς ειναι; Θα ηθελες να ανεβασεις καποια φωτογραφια; Ειναι λογικο να φοβαται γιατι ειναι ακομα μικρουλη! Ειναι ταισμενο στο χερι ή απ τους γονεις του;

----------


## Ariadni

Θα μπορουσες επισης για να σας γνωρισουμε και μεις καλυτερα να μας πεις δυο λογια για εσενα και το μικρο σου στις αντιστοιχες ενοτητες που σου βαζω εδω!
*Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε*
*Συστήστε μας και τους φτερωτούς συντρόφους σας*

Επισης εδω ειναι μερικα χρησιμα αρθρα που θα σε βοηθησουν πολυ να γνωρισεις καλυτερα το νεο σου φιλο και να τον φροντισεις με τον καλυτερο τροπο!
*Ringneck Parrot or Parakeet (Psittacula krameri)*
*Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι*
*Μίγματα Σπόρων για παπαγάλους.*
*Η γλώσσα του σώματος του παπαγάλου.*
*Το γράμμα ενός παπαγάλου στον άνθρωπο.*
*Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή*
*Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας*
*Η χρήση του μηλόξυδου στα πτηνά*
*Κόκκαλο σουπιάς!*
*Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου!*
*Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή?*
*Βασικές προυποθέσεις για παπαγάλους...*
*Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης (για όλα τα είδη) μικρών παπαγάλων.*
*Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds)*
*Πτερόροια*
*Η διατροφή των παπαγάλων Cockatiel*
*Χώρος διαμονής των παπαγάλων Cockatiel – ο απαραίτητος εξοπλισμός*

----------


## Christos40

Ειναι καλα ο παπαγάλος.

----------


## xrisam

Χρήστο δεν φαίνεται κάτι. 

Ανέβασε φωτογραφία απο το πουλάκι, δες εδω:


*Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum*
*Γιατί ο χρόνος δεν είναι μόνο χρήμα.*

----------

